# Looks like it's official: Larry Hughes is a Cavalier!!!



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/12086083.htm



> The Cavaliers have landed a top shooting guard.
> 
> According to league insiders, the team reached a verbal contract with Washington Wizards shooting guard Larry Hughes late Thursday.
> 
> ...


Still have plenty of money to sign Z back (from all indication he's going to be getting a contract in a couple of weeks). If he can come back for 10 million - that will leave us with 6 million to throw at a PG and a backup C.

1) I say resign Tractor or bring back Vitaly
2) Try to get Saras and (I still can't believe I'm saying this) otherwise bring in Damon Jones

Good day to be a Cavs fan - Our core of Lebron, Hughes, Gooden (rumors still say he's on the trading block), and AV are all 26 or younger.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I want Bobby Simmons


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Simmons is a true SF and we have a HOF SF in Lebron. Hughes is going to be a better fit


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Well, I'm excited about having Hughes onboard...I was talking about ADDING Simmons to possibly play SG...and move Hughes at the point.

Brown plans on having several guys move up the basketball, not just the PG. Having Hughes, Lebron and possibly Simmons at times do that would be great IMO.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

One things for sure we now have one of the most athletic teams in the league particular at the 2/3 spots. Actually we now have the most athletic combo at the 2/3.

Considering the Cavalier history I think Hughes might be the second best SG we've ever had behind Harper. I guess World B. Free would be up there as well


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Right, I can't understand all the haters. Hughes IS the best all around player out of all the FAs available.

The only thing that ,may scare people off is his inability to shoot the 3 ball. I think he's a super athletic player, great ball handler, great defender (he didn't make the all D 1 st team for nothing).

He IS a good man defender, and I disagree with those who say he ONLY plays the lanes like Lebron. I've watched Wiz games, and I can tell you Hughes IS a very good man defender. He's long, lean, has very good lateral quickness and is super agile...similar to Bruce Bowen without the "tactics"


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hughes is not a point guard.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Ok let me say this. Hughes is a very versatile player. He can bring the ball up the court, but he is not a PG, has great handles, and he can shoot the ball. Last year for the first time before he got injured late in the year, he was finishing with authority around the basket on breaks. In previous years he didn't try to finish with a dunk, last year he did, until he broke his thumb, and that slowed him down a little. He can get to the line, and he can make his FTs.

My only negatives with Hughes are shot selection, feeding the post, and gambling on D. He can shoot the 3, but lhis decisions when to shoot lower his average. A lot of the time he will look for his own shot rather than throw it down low, though that may be a testament to kwame Brown's ability to receive a post pass than larry's willingness to pass it inside. Though he was hesitant to pass into the post, he would very routinely penetrate and dish to Haywood. I envision Ilgauskus benefiting from that greatly. On fast breaks he will pull up at the Free Throw line too often (shot selection), and if he reverts back to previous years and doesn't try to throw it down, he suffers a little at finishing strong. He plays the passing lanes well, but at the cost of playing solid man defense. This worked for the Wizards who needed to generate offense through the break because of the lack of general shooting and interior play. I am not sure how it will work with the Cavs.

He has missed games but I would not call him injury prone. 

Good Luck.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

at least the Cavs got someone good. I kind of expected Hughes really. Cavs are overpaying a little bit for him, but he's an upgrade over Newble/Mcinnis in the backcourt. Now just re-sign Z, and sign a really good shooter at PG and call it a night.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

HKF said:


> Hughes is not a point guard.


In a "PG by committee" team, he would fit just fine... :biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Lebron is a better point guard than Larry Hughes. Lebron was the best point guard last year too. If they can cut down his minutes he should be the point guard for the team.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Thats why picking up Blake Stepp would not be that bad of an idea. You could have 3 guys playing the point in ur starting lineup.

But anyways, It is a great pickup. You get more of a team player than Redd since Redd would've came in and want to run the team. Hughes will play his role, just hope he stays healthy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why pick up Blake Stepp? I would rather have Damon Jones or Saras.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

No way I'd want Damon Jones...for some reason his style and overall attitude remind me a bit of Jeff McGinnis without the blade...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cool*

Handling Z and S. Jasikevicius should be next.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

blake stepp is a lights out shooter.. err edit: he has good size, he wouldnt be abad idea


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I'll cop a white hughes jersey or throwback this year


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I called it! Hughes to the CAvs, I called it. Not really happy cause ya'll be some serious competition but I called it...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Say no to Damon Jones. Say hello to either Jasikevicius or Jaric.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 07/08/2005*

*Cavaliers hook Hughes*



> *LAS VEGAS -* Their fat wallet dangling as bait, the Cavaliers finally landed a whopper.
> 
> Just hours after Michael Redd shunned them for more bucks with the Milwaukee Bucks, Cavaliers general manager Danny Ferry pulled off a coup by getting shooting guard Larry Hughes to leave the fast-rising Washington Wizards to join LeBron James in Cleveland.
> 
> ...


The beginning part of the article is a summary of the Larry Hughes acquisition but the other parts should be of interest. Talks with Zydrunas are underway and possibly close to being completed, plus Sarunas has been contacted. Thus the courtship has officially begun. Danny Ferry is looking to complete and solidify the front office as well. So things are falling into place. Fans following Cleveland in the summer league can rest easy knowing Marty worked out with the team and might be able to play in a few games later. It's good hearing his back injury wasn't completely debilitating.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> at least the Cavs got someone good. I kind of expected Hughes really. Cavs are overpaying a little bit for him, but he's an upgrade over Newble/Mcinnis in the backcourt. Now just re-sign Z, and sign a really good shooter at PG and call it a night.


i agree and if they went the summer without getting anyone that would have been a disaster for the Cavs


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Hughes is a great baller but ain't worth 12 mil a year.

Good luck next season Cav fans


----------

